# How much to feed tumblers ?



## hariprasad (Jan 18, 2012)

I recently got 4 tumblers and now they are well settled and trap in quite well. But they always seem to be desperately hungry and when they see me with the feed can they just go crazy...... now that i understand they are underfed and i have to increase their feed amount, but how much !?


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

test it out, give them jus enough. how much do u feed them now?


----------



## hariprasad (Jan 18, 2012)

polo963 said:


> test it out, give them jus enough. how much do u feed them now?



I feed about 40 - 50 grams for 4 birds.... but i read somewhere that you have to give 1 ounce (28 grams) per bird per day... is it so ??


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

In the morning Feed them as much as they can eat up in 30 minutes and in the evening feed them 1/2 of what you gave in the morning.Its better to keep them slightly hungry to tame them to you


----------



## hariprasad (Jan 18, 2012)

boneyrajan.k said:


> In the morning Feed them as much as they can eat up in 30 minutes and in the evening feed them 1/2 of what you gave in the morning.Its better to keep them slightly hungry to tame them to you


Thank you very much Dr.  but if i were to fly them i guess feeding once a day is the norm..... i should feed them in reverse order of what you have suggested.... but in morning only a little treat after they exercise...


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

30 grams for each pigeon once per day


----------

